# I wonder if...



## mentos_007 (Feb 26, 2005)

... the owner will get to work on time the next day...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Feb 26, 2005)

Highly unlikely!!!


----------



## Allen (Feb 26, 2005)

or the day after that.
--A


----------



## LEXTC (Mar 13, 2005)

now that's what I call snow!  :shock:


----------

